# Woodshop flooring



## JosephM (Aug 19, 2019)

Know this can be a varied topic so will try and provide as much detail as possible. My woodshop is half of my 2 car garage. Typical concrete slab. I spend maybe 4-5 hours a day in it. Weekends could be longer and the hard floor is hard on the feet and back. Wanted to see what others may be using or recommend. Thought about rolls where I could just lay down and cut around stationary items. Maybe interlock but how much dust will those collect in the seams. Figured just mats where I stand the most become objects in the way when vacuuming but open to ideas.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this has been beaten to death here and you can look up old threads on it but i have the same issue as you with hard concrete,since i also park my truck and wifes car in the garage every night all my tools are on wheels and get moved when im done so i just use rubber mats that i lay down in front of all my tools and benches,not ideal but does the job.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Harbor Frieght sells those "puzzle piece" foam floor mats like you get for your kids play room… except they are black. They're less than $10 for a pack of 4. Easy to move out of the way and reconfigure as you move tools around. I've had a few sets and they have held up for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I had the same problem and even though I heat my shop in the winter the concrete slab floor stayed ice cold in the winter. I live in Montana. The hard floor was hard on my knees and back, and doubly so when it was cold. The solution that worked very well for me was Dricore panels that I got at Home Depot. It was somewhat expensive but very easy to lay down and they butted up to my threshold well, so I didn't have to shorten my doors. I just laid them down and put a couple coats of floor vanish on it and called it good. I have been through 3 winters with the floor and I have no complaints. Solved the problem for me.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

+1 on the HF mats. I've had a set for about 15 years and they still work fine. Saved many a cutting edge and well. A shop vac takes care of the joints if they need it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I had the same problem and even though I heat my shop in the winter the concrete slab floor stayed ice cold in the winter. I live in Montana. The hard floor was hard on my knees and back, and doubly so when it was cold. The solution that worked very well for me was Dricore panels that I got at Home Depot. It was somewhat expensive but very easy to lay down and they butted up to my threshold well, so I didn t have to shorten my doors. I just laid them down and put a couple coats of floor vanish on it and called it good. I have been through 3 winters with the floor and I have no complaints. Solved the problem for me.
> 
> - bondogaposis


those look real interesting bondo,do you have any issues rolling heavy tools 500lb+ around on these,im thinking i could maybe cover my entire garage and still park my truck at night.just took another look and i see there rated for 3100lb's per sq ft so id say it's not an issue.your right a little pricey though it would cost me about 1000 bucks.thanks for this tip bondo.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

One caution about the HF and similar mats is that when you get sawdust under them, they can slide when you least expect it so be careful with those. The more of them you interlink the less likely they will slip. They are also not great if you need to move your large tools around often.

In one of the previous threads on this topic, someone mentioned rubber horse stall mats. That always sounded like it would work pretty well. This one is 4x6 but I think that the interlocking ones may be 3×3'(?).

Another option that I have considered is a garage mat that is designed for parking your cars on (not the ones with a lip to contain water and snow melt). They usually come in a 8.5×16 or 18 feet designed to cover 1 car parking area. A similar product I have considered is a 1/4" rubber mat designed for weight rooms and gyms. They are designed for heavy exercise and weight machines and also specifically to lessen impact on your knees and feet. Something like this but there are many other similar options as well.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> I had the same problem and even though I heat my shop in the winter the concrete slab floor stayed ice cold in the winter. I live in Montana. The hard floor was hard on my knees and back, and doubly so when it was cold. The solution that worked very well for me was Dricore panels that I got at Home Depot. It was somewhat expensive but very easy to lay down and they butted up to my threshold well, so I didn t have to shorten my doors. I just laid them down and put a couple coats of floor vanish on it and called it good. I have been through 3 winters with the floor and I have no complaints. Solved the problem for me.
> 
> - bondogaposis
> 
> ...


I haven't parked a truck on them but I do have a Unisaw on wheels that I push around without problem. I think it weighs somewhere around 450-500lbs. I also have an 8" jointer that I wheel around. Here is an installation picture of it when I got 2/3 done. I had to install it in thirds because my shop is is full of tools. It is shiny because this photo was taken while the floor varnish was still wet. If you look to the left you can see how it looks after it dries. It took longer to move the tools out of the way than to lay it down, it goes really fast.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah if it's rated 3100lbs per ft it should be fine to park.one concern i have is sometimes when it rains hard and the wind blows ill get some water under my garage door,if it gets under the tiles it could be a mold problem but im liking the sound of this product.id install the same as you did,i/3 at a time.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm with Larry on mats on the ground. I've tried many, and feel the 3/4" thick ones that Tractor Supply carries are by far the longest wearing, and best comfort for my legs and back. 4' x 6' is around 35 bux, sometimes on sale. I believe they rock, because of the 3/4" thickness. all of the thinner ones be they flat mat, or spongy mat would be improved with increased thickness. My only gripe is it makes my table saw table all that much further down there, cause I sure just got taller. Being 6' 2" I already wish they had elevator bases.

Not sure if Tractor Supply is a nationwide deal, but Farm/Fleet, and a lot of others, so if there are horses, or livestock near you, they would have these to protect them.

I think Dri Core is a great product, but my only use has been in a basement to combat a watery floor, and in every case they were then covered with plywood, and a flooring product was used over that. Just laying there I would expect a lot of chipped off OSB, and soon nothing, save the little plastic suction cup bottoms.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve, just put 2 layers underneath your table saw ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m with Larry on mats on the ground. I ve tried many, and feel the 3/4" thick ones that Tractor Supply carries are by far the longest wearing, and best comfort for my legs and back. 4 x 6 is around 35 bux, sometimes on sale. I believe they rock, because of the 3/4" thickness. all of the thinner ones be they flat mat, or spongy mat would be improved with increased thickness. My only gripe is it makes my table saw table all that much further down there, cause I sure just got taller. Being 6 2" I already wish they had elevator bases.
> 
> Not sure if Tractor Supply is a nationwide deal, but Farm/Fleet, and a lot of others, so if there are horses, or livestock near you, they would have these to protect them.
> 
> ...


chipped off osb,thats a good question for bondo,have you had this issue? because im really considering this product.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Look at them in the flesh. Pretty sure both Lowes and HD have them in store, they do here. Bottom facing is a series of thin plastic bubbles, you put down. Top is OSB. The idea if you have a flood, your in deep shirt. If you have a trickle all the time, or occasional wet, the bubble stands off long enough to allow the floor to dry underneath, before the actual floor does the sponge thing. Top is a good substrate to start building on. But as I said these are designed to put under hardwood, laminate, or plywood and carpet. Out, uncovered in an environment as rough as a shop I see the OSB tops getting chewed up pretty quick. If they get wet, the show may be over. OSB and wet is like MDF and wet, notsogood.

If it works for Bondo, great. I've used them, and a shop floor isn't what I think of when I think of them. They ain't cheap either. Is the rubber mat you use one of the 3/4" ones? If not go to the farm/ranch/cowboy place and get one of the thick rubber horse mats. I'm not far under 300#, and they do the job for me. Now them skinny things at WoodCraft, I can squish the help out of them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

is the osb the rough side up or smooth side.


----------



## davezedlee (Feb 22, 2016)

if you're working at a specific machine or area for a prolonged period of time, a cheap way to alleviate back\leg\heat issues is just to lay a sheet of insulating foam on the floor, and stand on THAT

a godsend for cold concrete floors, and easily movable… and cheeep!


----------

